# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Czym się różni chłoniak nieziarniczy od ziarniczego?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Zdiagnozowano u mnie chłoniaka nieziarniczego (DDLBCL).
Jestem po chemioterapii i czuję się w miarę dobrze.
Mam jednak pytanie, jaka jest różnica między chłoniakami nieziarniczymi a ziarnicą?

Pozdrawiam
AS

----------


## Kuba007

Witam,
Mówiąc w dużym skrócie podział ten został wprowadzony z tego powodu, że ziarnica złośliwa charakteryzuje się klonalnym rozrostem tzw. komórek Reed i Sternberga, odmiennych od tych komórek, które występują w chłoniakach nieziarniczych oraz z powodu innego przebiegu choroby, metod leczenia oraz rokowania (Wyleczenie ziarnicy jest możliwe nawet w zaawansowanym stadium) 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź.
Rozumiem, że przy chłoniakach nieziarniczych rokowania są gorsze?

----------


## hch

Chłoniaki ziarnicze, nieziarnicze agresywne bardzo często są wyleczalne. Natomiast nieziarnicze (indolentne) czyli wolno się rozwijające z tego co się orientuje
są nie uleczalne, ale mam nadzieje, że to się wkrótce zmieni, bo u mojego męża właśnie wykryto chłoniaka grudkowego.

----------

